# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  CHAMELEPHON - защищенный смартфон со сменным IMEI

## chamelephon

*CHAMELEPHON (хамелефон)* - защищенный от слежки и прослушки разговоров смартфон со сменным IMEI, созданный для защиты личной жизни и конфиденциальности в сетях GSM и Интернет.

*Что такое CHAMELEPHON?*
-Возможность изменять IMEI по мере необходимости, чтобы обеспечить конфиденциальность разговоров в сетях GSM и исключить контроль со стороны оператора сотовой связи.
-Предустановленные приложения и выставленные по умолчанию настройки обеспечат вашу безопасность и сделают личную жизнь действительно личной.
-Из ядра CHAMELEPHON удалены опасные модули SIM Toolkit и CarrierIQ, отключен модуль GPS. Зашифрованная файловая система гарантирует сохранность всех данных внутри устройства.

*Все подробности на официальном сайте: http://chamelephon.ru*

----------

